# Like To Build This



## schwinnguyinohio (Aug 14, 2016)

I'd like to build a bike similar to this one , what years and models used the curved top bar


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 14, 2016)

That looks like a Manta Ray. Is that a 24" wheel bike"


----------



## keith kodish (Aug 14, 2016)

Schwinn Speedsters from the 70's. Not an expensive bike. Come in a variety of rear hubs,1,and 3 speeds,get yourself an old varsity from the same era,sissy bar,and a repop schwinn sting ray seat,you're there.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Aug 14, 2016)

Not sure I was thinking its a 26 in ten speed from 70s just most I'm seeing don't have the curved top bar


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 15, 2016)

Judging from the scale of the chainrings to frame, wheels and then the gap between the top and down tubes, I'd say the bike in your picture was a small frame 24" wheel Manta Ray or Speedster originally. There is a small 17" frame Racer that had 26's wheels.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Aug 15, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> Judging from the scale of the chainrings to frame, wheels and then the gap between the top and down tubes, I'd say the bike in your picture was a small frame 24" wheel Manta Ray or Speedster originally. There is a small 17" frame Racer that had 26's wheels.



MantaRay had curved seat stays...Speedster did not.


----------



## 4130chromoly (Aug 15, 2016)

Looks short


----------



## stoney (Aug 15, 2016)

If the red bike is a Speedster frame I would go with that. I think the straight seat stays are nicer than the curved of the Manta Ray


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 15, 2016)

Good catch on the frame differences Cody. 

The camelback frame Speedster came in a 20" 24" and 26" so you have your choice of frame/wheel sizes. I still think the custom in your picture is a 24" and it looks better than the 26" IMO. There is someone here that did this to one with the 26" wheels.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Aug 15, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> Good catch on the frame differences Cody.
> 
> The camelback frame Speedster came in a 20" 24" and 26" so you have your choice of frame/wheel sizes. I still think the custom in your picture is a 24" and it looks better than the 26" IMO. There is someone here that did this to one with the 26" wheels.



I did it back in the day with a 26" camelback collegiate and a breeze for me and my ex wife. Got rid of the bikes, pics, and wife tho


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Aug 15, 2016)

Could be a Collegiate Sport with the Positron ditched.


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 15, 2016)

There's one for sale on ratrodbikes right now.


----------



## bikecrazy (Aug 15, 2016)

I always count the spokes to figure out if a bike is a 24 inch. Only 1 chainring. I would go with a stik shift. Sharp bike.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Aug 29, 2016)

Nice bike! I like the idea of using a camelback Speedster frame to build a Manta Ray style rider.


----------



## REC (Aug 30, 2016)

schwinnguyinohio said:


> I'd like to build a bike similar to this one , what years and models used the curved top bar
> 
> View attachment 350155



These are a lot of fun, and that is indeed a 24" wheeled bike.
I took a 75 Speedster and changed it around a bit back in late 2005, and the attached are the beginning and the end result. It felt funny to me as I was used to big heavy bikes and I let it go (STUPID MOVE!) to a newsgroup member from another site. Don't know if he still has it, but it went to Alabama in a box. It was VERY nice to begin with and the parts used on it were equally as nice.










This was a near NOS bike - very few tiny marks on it here and there. Oh, well....
I've gotten past the funny feeling of a smaller bike, and now laugh as I ride one of them around - thinking to myself it looks pretty strange to see a 60 year old fat guy on the bike!

Good luck with your project!
REC


----------



## Tim the Skid (Aug 30, 2016)

That turned out great! Could I use 26" rims on a speedster frame? i was thinking S-7's with a 2 speed  kickback hub to build a coaster brake style.


----------



## REC (Aug 30, 2016)

I think S-7s will work on the frame you mention. There is nothing I can see that would make that impossible... though fenders could be a concern with the wider wheel/tire combination. The wheels will need to be VERY true! It would certainly be worth a shot.
REC


----------



## Tim the Skid (Aug 30, 2016)

I have two Speedster camelback frames, both measure 17 1/2" center of crank to top of seat tube. I'm thinking these are 26". I'm going to try and mock up the S-7's tomorrow.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Sep 1, 2016)

Just picked up a 5 speed sky blue collegiate with the same frame for $60 might be fun to do this and see who would buy in NY bet I get a hipster hooked!


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Sep 1, 2016)

Nice find , I did find just a frame just have to get time to go get it


----------



## bikecrazy (Sep 1, 2016)

I like the mag chainring. That really makes the bike!


----------

